# Wo laden Sie sich Musik aus dem Internet?



## Administrator (6. Februar 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## TheMadman (6. Februar 2008)

Ich werde mir NIEMALS ein Album im mp3-Format runterladen. Niemals, niet, nada! 
Und Spiele auch nicht, diese billigen DVD-Hüllen reichen schon. Ein Spiel in einer Eurobox ist mir doch am liebsten, besonders wenn die Gebrauchsanleitung frisch duftet


----------



## Tieber (7. Februar 2008)

[X]Woanders:
Google->intitle:"index of" + <song> + mp3


----------

